# FIRING C-62 AT DIAMONDHEAD 2011



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought I would do a little editing and put together the Expert in coal firing. Pardon the conversation that was going on behind teh camera.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I have watched Yves run his live steam coal fired C62 at diamondhead the last 3 years and its still a charmer!

Here is a video I took of him running his engine in 2009:


I found some smoking coal for my coal fired ruby (local guy gave me a big bucket) and I gave some to yves to test it out for me, it smoked just right :-D

Here is a blurb from southern steam trains about his track in trinidad (he has a coal fired big boy also!)
http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/misc/Gare du Nord - Trinidad-1.htm 
He is a really nice guy!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

What was the flame in the cab of the S-12 pulling the REA reefer on the inside track? Is that coal fired too?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

It looked like one of those Bill Ford LED water level indicators, Red means low water, green means your fine


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

that would explain it, thanks Andrew


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is another quick video of Yves, back in naught 9. Good thing we had the smoke detectors disconnected!


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

One of my great times was riding behind the full size C62 in Kyoto Japan. It was 6 foot 4 inch me with 400 small children all with yellow hats 

jim overland


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Did you look out of place without a yellow hat Jim?









I was watching Yves technique with interest. He stuffs six of those long shovel fulls of charcoal into the fire box and then seems to retire the charcoal. I start with about half of that and then fire charcoal as needed. I will have to try his technique.

Rob Meadows
Los Angeles


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 28 Jan 2011 08:53 AM 
One of my great times was riding behind the full size C62 in Kyoto Japan. It was 6 foot 4 inch me with 400 small children all with yellow hats 

jim overland 

Jim, where were you at Diamondhead. I brought my Marklin BR18 to double head with yours and you were a no show. lol.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob, 

We need to compare notes at the NSS. I was starting the fire with 100% charcoal, and then switching to coal when the charcoal fire was burning fully. However at some point I usually allow the coal fire burn too low, and then it's a devil to revive on coal alone. So I changed to adding a bit of dry charcoal, which ignites easily, instead of coal. The fire then builds up and I can add coal again. This is probably no news to you, but I am still way low on the coal-firing learning curve. 

Steve


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ding Dong on 28 Jan 2011 10:01 AM 
Did you look out of place without a yellow hat Jim?









I was watching Yves technique with interest. He stuffs six of those long shovel fulls of charcoal into the fire box and then seems to retire the charcoal. I start with about half of that and then fire charcoal as needed. I will have to try his technique.

Rob Meadows
Los Angeles


Rob
Jim Pitts will be adding the Power Point presentation that yeves did at DH this year. He goes into quite detail of his firing technique. One thing that he does is he is very patient. That is my downfall.


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Art,
Thanks for the heads-up, I'll keep an eye posted on Jim's site for the lecture. Lack of patience seems to be my downfall as well.

Steve, 
I have been doing some experimenting with coal firing and look forward to sharing notes with you.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Here it is









http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/...llaume.htm 



(STOP REFORMATTING THE HTML MY POSTS - everyone will have to copy and past the link because this editor keeps removing my link tags, will force me to create my own largescale forum...(will prob be less work than the war I have with this parser...)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great vids, but then I have always liked C62s. A friend that lived in Japan for years has a nice O scale brass model on his mantle.


----------

